# Do St John timeshares ever exchange on Interval International?



## bobpark56 (May 13, 2015)

I understand that most (all?) owners of timeshares on St John prefer to rent out their unused weeks, rather than deposit them with I.I. or any other outfit for exchange. 

What I am wondering is if any St John timeshares ever make it to I.I. or another exchange? If so, about how often does it happen?


----------



## LisaRex (May 14, 2015)

There were occasional sightings of a new St. John timeshare in Cruz Bay a year ago, but I haven't seen much since then. 

I've never seen Westin St. John on II.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

Bob - with the timeshares you own, the easiest thing to do would be to rent one of your popular timeshares, and then use the funds to rent exactly what you want from a WSJ owners.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 14, 2015)

Little known fact: some VGV Owners (pre-SW take over) have use of RCI.


----------



## tashamen (May 15, 2015)

Sorry - wrong resort - ignore this!


----------

